# New carb installed and now it sounds like it's going to take off to space



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

New carb install went well, I put the throttle linkage in the same spot as the old one. Snowblower starts the first pull now it sounds like the engine is at high throttle and really loud. I need to put the choke in the middle to have the noise reduce alot.

Anything I can do?

Here is the video that I uploaded


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like maybe a governor linkage issue. Instead of running rich via the choke, looks like you have a throttle control that you can power it down with. Either way, get it fixed...soon, before you trash the engine.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

you are over revving it,

if you keep doing that, your going to throw a rod through the head,

did the carb come with a new gasket?

did you use it?

did you clean the old gasket off first?

did you connect the linkage to the governor properly? in the same spot?


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

I know I just recorded the video and turned it off right away, I used the new gaskets that came with them. The linkage there is only one place to put it, well I think there is only one. However there is a little spring as well and I assume I put it in the right spot.
There was a black clip instead of the white rubber that I put from the old one. With he black clip I couldn't get the rod in.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

I would suggest checking the linkage, both to the governor and also to the throttle, and ensure it is both in the proper location and also not binding. Unfortunately, to do so you will most likely have to remove the fuel tank.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

sure sounds like governor linkage problem to me


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dont run this. i have had this happen. something is hung up. check all linkages. 
in some cases I have had to take fuel tank to check governor arm which froze.
one time the linkage was hung up on the fuel line.

you'll get it with patient inspection. start over if you have to.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

What was the carb model # that came with it from the factory, and what carb model # did you replace it with?

As others mentioned, with the governor running at extreme high rev will destroy engine for sure ..... could be a linkage issue, or entirely wrong carb for the unit.

Revert back to the photos you took before disassembly, ... and if you took none, ... well... you learned a valuable lesson for future repairs.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

ibra0078 said:


> I know I just recorded the video and turned it off right away, I used the new gaskets that came with them. The linkage there is only one place to put it, well I think there is only one. However there is a little spring as well and I assume I put it in the right spot.
> There was a black clip instead of the white rubber that I put from the old one. With he black clip I couldn't get the rod in.
> View attachment 170278


In this picture it shows an adjustment screw.
Did you screw this one way or the other?


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

I'll take the gas tank off and have a look at the governor, I didn't adjust the screw should I?

Here is a pic of the old one


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I have seen some of those replacement carbs have a problem with the orientation of the throttle shaft and the linkage mounting plate that is attached to the shaft be in a different position than the original carburetor.
If you closed the butterfly/throttle valve all the way and looked at the position of the linkage mounting plate, they were in a different position.
When that happened, the engine would race because it was out of sync with the governor and everything else.
The only way to fix that was to install a different throttle control linkage rod, either a shorter or longer linkage rod to re-calibrate is position.
Whenever you replace a carburetor with a new one, you should always re-adjust the governor, that might be your only problem, it could be slightly out of position and needs re-adjustment/re-calibration. It could be a simple fix if it was not done initially when the carburetor was replaced.


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

I'll check the governor tomorrow and see what's going on. 

Is it recommend to get a rpm tachometer so I can adjust the screw to no more then 3600rmp?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ibra0078 said:


> I'll check the governor tomorrow and see what's going on.
> 
> Is it recommend to get a rpm tachometer so I can adjust the screw to no more then 3600rmp?


tach.yes.

I have worked on dozens of Hondas that the dealer serviced last and the rpms for everyone of them was 3200.

I asked the head mechanic about setting the rpms on a machine and he said he was doing it so long that he did NOT need a tach.just went by ear.

well that 400 difference in rpms is about a 15% in loss of power.I always use a Tach.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

ibra0078 said:


> I'll check the governor tomorrow and see what's going on.
> 
> Is it recommend to get a rpm tachometer so I can adjust the screw to no more then 3600rmp?


yes, i use a tach to adjust mine every year, to make sure i am not over revving it

i normally set mine to 3400-3450 just to be on the safe side


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

jerryvvv said:


> yes, i use a tach to adjust mine every year, to make sure i am not over revving it
> 
> i normally set mine to 3400-3450 just to be on the safe side


Is that with the Auger spinning?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

ibra0078 said:


> Is that with the Auger spinning?


no

just sitting, no load, full throttle


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

So I replaced the linkage and spring as the new one was shorter. I checked the governer looks fine, I even tried different holes but the RMP is way high still about 4100.

If it's on the full throttle and on the run position the RMP shots up way past 4100. If it's on the choke and full throttle its about 3200. I tried different holes no change. Any suggestions? Here is the pic of the linkage and the governer and a video, tried many different holes to make this work. 






Thanks


----------

